# Look Carbon Wheels - ComoBike of Italy



## wuggabugga (Oct 3, 2005)

Chas,

Can you shed some light on some Look wheels I spied on ComoBike's web site. I was looking at the web site and came across Look Carbon Tubulars. I know there have been some knock-off's out of Asia, though I've never seen a Euro dealer selling a wheel like this. If this is a legit wheelset, are these wheels only available in Europe? If they are legit, it would be killer to see a clincher version!

Specificlly, go to www.comobike.com and drill down to the "shop" tab on the top of the page then select the "bike accessories" drop down menu on the left and drill down to "wheelsets" to view the wheels.

Take a peek at the Photo from the site


----------



## lookkg361 (Sep 16, 2005)

They look the same as this picture.


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

wuggabugga said:


> Chas,
> 
> Can you shed some light on some Look wheels I spied on ComoBike's web site. I was looking at the web site and came across Look Carbon Tubulars. I know there have been some knock-off's out of Asia, though I've never seen a Euro dealer selling a wheel like this. If this is a legit wheelset, are these wheels only available in Europe? If they are legit, it would be killer to see a clincher version!
> 
> ...


The Look carbon wheels never made it into production, so unless this shop managed to get their hands on some prototypes/demos, these are knock-offs. Either way, I wouldn't recommmend buying them as they would not be covered under warranty.

*[email protected]*


----------



## wuggabugga (Oct 3, 2005)

Chas,

Thanks for the "word" on the wheels. I was just curious since they were showing up on a Euro site.


----------



## andre (Jan 15, 2006)

look wheels in Nederland,
http://www.salden.nl/default.asp?pid=2008&catid=3182


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

My guess is that these are made by Gigantex' wheel line called Equinox. 
Looks like black PSR spokes and Novatec hubs.


----------



## wiz525 (Dec 31, 2007)

looks like a pair of the knockoffs (highly likely) made it to ebay. glad i found this old thread with Chas' explanation.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200227510724


----------

